# Crinone and AF



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Hi there, hoping you can help..............can Crinone delay AF in the same way as Cyclogest?

Thanks in advance x x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Hun, 

yes it can, normally after  test if a bfn u stop taking it af comes 2 days later.

fonegrs crossed for a bfp

lisa
xxx


----------



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Lisa thats good to know, hoping the next 8 days go quickly!!! x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i have 5 days lft to go, last 2 cycles af didnt come untill i stopped crione gel, this time no idea as not at OTD. good luck for OTD 

what clinic u at?


----------



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

fingers crossed for you, which clinic are you at? I am at the Agora in Brighton. My OTD is Friday however as I had an additional Ovitrelle yesterday they said to test Sat or Sun to avoid false positive. I have had problems with thin lining with a number of FET's cancelled so trying not to get hopes up. First IVF cycle started spotting 4dp5t and second 9dp5t, was on 3 x cyclogest then x x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hi hun,

i am at barts in london. hopefully the extra trigger shot wil help keep af away, plus the crione will hopefully help too.

 u get that miracle bfp this time around. good luck for next weekend


----------



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Thank you! Thinking of you for next week     best of luckxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Yes, Crinone is a form of progesterone support, just like Cyclogest and Gestone.  It may delay period even if BFN.

Some women may start bleeding as soon as stop using progesterone support (whatever form being used), some may start bleeding a day or so later....some may not get a bleed for up to 6 weeks or so.  We're all different so our responses will vary to the drugs....and each treatment cycle can be different too.

As you've also had additional Ovitrelle then this may also delay AF and as your clinic have mentioned, it can cause false positives if you test too early....what dose of Ovitrelle did you have ?

Hopefully any delay to your AF will be due to a good reason though and nothing to do with any drugs.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## gites123 (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Natasha, I am on Crinone 8% and the Ovitrelle was 250. I had read on the medication SPC's that Cyclogest and Gestone can alter your cycle but the Crione document didn't have any info. Need to stop analaysing everything and wait until next weekend when I can test!!!! Thanks again x x


----------

